# Perdido Bay



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

You guys think water clarity will be good? Thanks


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

negative.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

mkpitts6 said:


> negative.


Thanks. Didn't think so. Just checking.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Sure it will. :blink:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Perdido will be screwed for several days


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

regretfully, i'm surmising all the local waters will be chocolately for a few days once this system passes.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm predicting at least two weeks. Water being dumped and flooding North and still raining. Time to get maintenance done.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> I'm predicting at least two weeks. Water being dumped and flooding North and still raining. Time to get maintenance done.


That's what what I've been doing. Between all the rain and the way the beach got pounded it don't look to good for awhile, might have to break out to ole rod and reel


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I think it'll be more then a couple weeks till it's doable.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

well...anybody been to perdido yet? thinking about trying it. thanks


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

It was pretty clear in parts yesterday but not anymore


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

How's the water clarity, hate to keep asking....just don't want to drive for an hour and it be messed up.

Thanks


----------



## Chefhryl (Jul 31, 2013)

Water being dumped and flooding North and still raining. Time to get maintenance done.


----------

